# TBX Xtreme Bucks, 2 day open bass tournament.



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm the one that should be advertising this, as I'm not a TBX member this year. At least not yet. But TBX is having a 2 day open bass tournament on Mosquito Lake, July 11th and 12th. They'll be launching out of the marina ramp. Entry fee is $150.00, which is great for a 2 day tournament. There is also an optional $25.00 big bass pot, for those that would interested. Tournament hours are 6 a.m. - 3 p.m.. 

Other than giving this up coming tournament a plug, I also would like something cleared up. 

In the flyer for the tournament I have, tournament times are listed as 6 am to 3 pm as mentioned above. But in the field under where the payout is listed, it says all entries must be checked in by 6:15, and that there will be an on the water pre tournament meeting at 6:20. As you can see, those numbers don't jive. 

So ....... ? does the tournament start at 6 am? or 6:30 am?

I plan on being there with plenty of time to spare regardless of start time. I just thought it may be something one of the tournament officials may want to clear up in case others noticed the same thing that I did.

Anyhow........ hope I'm not over stepping my bounds as a planned participant, by giving this tournament a mention.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well you know I will be there. And if I am late we have a big problem.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the typo everyone. The event times are 6am-3pm. Participant's must be registered and in the water by 5:45 am.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Phil Carver said:


> Sorry for the typo everyone. The event times are 6am-3pm. Participant's must be registered and in the water by 5:45 am.


Phil anticipated the speed change from 55 to 65 on Rt.5/82 so people will arrive sooner anyway. All those who were running late before for Skeeter tournaments and got speeding tickets can sleep an extra 10 minutes again!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there this weekend.


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

"marina ramp" is at the north end by causeway?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

joeandthetomcats said:


> "marina ramp" is at the north end by causeway?


South end at the marina?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

In email I got from Phil he said it is going out of State park ramp which is technically inside what some call the "marina".


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

South end


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Our first Mosquito Lake Xtreme Bucks open is in the books. Please check us out on Facebook to see all the pic's and details


----------

